# Loud LS2



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Question for you 05-06 owners. Is a LS2 motor naturally mechanically loud? It seems to me that an LS2 with 29,000 miles would be pretty quiet. I dont hear any knocking sounds or anything bad really, cant tell if its a tapping sound or fuel injection pulsing.......Maybe just paranoid! Just purchased it, 2005 Red 6-speed with 29,000 miles. Car seems to be perfect, just wondering about the motor. Thanks guys!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If it sounds like a sewing machine it is more than likely normal. A louder exhaust helps


----------



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess a sewing machine could kind of describe it. Loud sewing machine. I was thinking it was louder around 2000 RPMs, but maybe its just me. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are fairly loud. The loudest that I've had. The injectors themselves clack and the all aluminum block/heads don't do much to muffle sound like cast iron does. If you have headers it gets louder still.


----------



## kellyx5 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dont think I will be doing the headers anytime soon. I have had hot cars all my life and some louder than this, just didnt expect it to sound like that. I see some guys calling it "piston slap". Its not as loud as I would think piston slap would be, just takes some getting used to I guess! I have a picture or two going to try to post them wish me luck. As always thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Piston slap is hit and miss on the LS and you usually only hear it right after start up and then it goes away. The sewing machine noise is all the time. With my intake, cam and headers my engine is pretty noisy but then again my exhaust is too.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

wait till you put a big cam in it... mine is so loud when the hood is up... i thought i had bad lifters...


----------



## cesjr02 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sewing machine is exactly right. I wondered if it was normal, (just bought my car a month ago). You only hear it at idle of course, and I agree with the above poster, a loud exhaust helps.


----------

